# Not So Official Tomodachi Life QR Code Thread!



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jul 23, 2016)

Post your awesome mii QR codes here! I will start out with some badass characters from video games!






Maxie from ORAS!





Blaze from Sonic!





Foxy from FNAF!





the Comandante from Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate!





Purple Guy from FNAF!








Squid Sisters from Splatoon! (go team callie!)





Kicks from ACNL!





AbdallahSmash the Youtuber!





Isabelle the Annoyingly Cute Shiz Tsu from ACNL!





K.K. the Rock n Roll Dog from ACNL!





Asgore from Undertale!





Toriel the Goat Mom from Undertale!





Dark Pit (Pittoo) from Kid Icarus!





Dr. Mario from Dr. Mario! (obviously)





Cheshire Cat from Kingdom Hearts/Alice in Wonderland!





The Medic from TF2!


----------

